# Good Ole Days



## olecrosseyes (Apr 11, 2021)

*Good Ole Days*


> I grew up with Bob Hope, Johnny Cash and Steve Jobs
> Now there's no Jobs, No Cash and no Hope
> Please don't let anything happen to Kevin Bacon


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll sure second that!!!!!
Gary


----------



## forktender (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

NO BACON.....End of the world, that can't be
That's funny

David


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 12, 2021)

We're doing great!
Got both our shots, got both our Biden Bucks checks too!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

*Brokenhandle

OldSmoke

TNJAKE

JLeonard

robrpb

BrianGSDTexoma

SmokingUPnorth

DRKsmoking

GaryHibbert*

Chefs thanks for the likes, much appreciated!

*PPG1, forktender*
Chefs, Thanks for the reactions .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> We're doing great!
> Got both our shots, got both our Biden Bucks checks too!


Ya got 2 checks from the Pres? Or just one for the both of ya.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ha! This is good one! And very true....


----------

